# Kioti CS2220 Loader Bucket Hitch Receiver



## Kioti60ns (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi: New to forum. Just got a CS2220 and would like to fasten a hitch receiver on the loader bucket for towing trailers around my yard. I see a number of generic offerings on Amazon and other places but I'd like to know what others are using successfully on their small Kiotis. Thanks! KC


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

I have used my Kioti tractor to move all types of trailers around my property, ranging from 10' utility trailers, to 20' skid steer trailer with 9500lbs gross weight, to a full 27' Airstream. I never used a loader hitch, but preferred a 3-point hitch for tractor towing. My 3-pt lifts more payload than my loader and seems to have more stability and safety in towing loads. Some even come with elevated 5th wheel hitches. 

Uodate: I did check specs on your CS2220 and surprisingly on this particular tractor, your front loader payload exceeds the rear 3-pt lift by over 300lbs, which is very uncommon in the industry to have that happen. If you decide to go 3-pt towing, your limited to 700lbs payload, which on most trailers means your limited to trailer loads weighing 7000lb, assuming tongue weight is 10% of total trailer weight..









Amazon.com: Luanoy Heavy-Duty 3 Point 2" Hitch Receiver Adapter Drawbar Trailer Adapter Category One Tractor Tow Compatible for Kubota, BX, LM25H, WLM Tractor, NorTrac, Yanmar, Kioti, Cat : Automotive


Buy Luanoy Heavy-Duty 3 Point 2" Hitch Receiver Adapter Drawbar Trailer Adapter Category One Tractor Tow Compatible for Kubota, BX, LM25H, WLM Tractor, NorTrac, Yanmar, Kioti, Cat: Receivers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd be very reluctant to use the bucket with ANY hitch adapter in it. Reason being is the bucket you have is a material bucket and the bucket floor isn't strong enough to carry the weight of a trailer on a hitch adapter and it will bend it (put a smile) in the bottom. Do what the previous poster suggests and get a 3 point mover.


----------



## Kioti60ns (Aug 17, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I'd be very reluctant to use the bucket with ANY hitch adapter in it. Reason being is the bucket you have is a material bucket and the bucket floor isn't strong enough to carry the weight of a trailer on a hitch adapter and it will bend it (put a smile) in the bottom. Do what the previous poster suggests and get a 3 point mover.


I should have mentioned that I have the backhoe on the rear.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Take it off then... You'll destroy your bucket. Your material bucket isn't structurally strong enough to withstand the strain and once you put a 'smile' in it, it's very hard to remediate, if at all.

In reality you should remove the BH when not in use anyway. Carrying it around all the time puts a lot of unnecessary strain on the transmission castings.


----------



## Kioti60ns (Aug 17, 2021)

Glad I asked! Thanks for the replies. I think I will start removing the BH and look into using the 3-point hitch adapter. I'm not just new to the forum but new to tractors in general. I may still look at one of those clamp-on receivers for the bucket for my empty utility trailer and other light stuff, for times when the BH is on...maybe.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Empty, no issue, loaded, big issue.


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Your original post provided no details on type or weight of trailers you want to move. If your not moving large heavy trailers, but rather the small unloaded 10' to 12' single axle utility trailers, and only doing this occasionally, your probably going to be fine using the bucket clamp hitch. 

We have an RV center here with probably over 100 trailers on the lot. He sells alot each month, and is constantly moving his RV inventory around his lot with a small JD1025R tractor. His first bucket has been totally destroyed by the abuse and sits right outside near his office. But I noticed his replacement bucket has been modified with heavy steel cross beams welded onto the bucket to strengthen the bucket. With a 2 5/16" hitch ball also welded onto those cross beams.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kioti60ns (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks everyone! I am only moving a boat trailer and utility trailer around the yard a dozen times a year perhaps. I have discovered that the tongue weight of my travel trailer is 776 pounds, so that one isn't on the list any more. I made this square tube bracket that I think will adequately protect the bucket. It is bolted to the existing 4 holes. Takes 3 minutes to install or remove.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That will work fine with the light material bucket.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kioti60ns said:


> Glad I asked! Thanks for the replies. I think I will start removing the BH and look into using the 3-point hitch adapter. I'm not just new to the forum but new to tractors in general. I may still look at one of those clamp-on receivers for the bucket for my empty utility trailer and other light stuff, for times when the BH is on...maybe.



You realize that model of FEL does not have a "quick connect" bucket, correct? I am assuming that you have the SL2410 on that tractor. My last Kioti had a SL2410 on it and removing the bucket was easy but reinstalling it was a pain in the ass......


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

I think you did great with your modifications to your bucket for towing. Easy to remove, strong and will certainly allow resonable and occasional moving around of some of your trailers. Just don't forget about counter weights at the rear of your tractor.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

rademamj1 said:


> I think you did great with your modifications to your bucket for towing. Easy to remove, strong and will certainly allow resonable and occasional moving around of some of your trailers. Just don't forget about counter weights at the rear of your tractor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



This is what I have for a counter weight for my CS3150.... 120 gallon water tank and I just hook my 3 point pallet forks on scoop it up and fill it with water. Forks, pallet, tank and wire cage adds about 1100 to 1200 pound right where it is needed... You can get smaller tanks or larger tanks. There are a lot of guys around the country that sell these used. I paid 30 bucks for my tank.....


----------

